# How's this for OLD?



## Backpedaler (Dec 31, 2011)

I have the rear hub.  It has a block chain. Toasty but still there . . .   

??


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 31, 2011)

A little WD-40 and that thing will ba as good as new.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 31, 2011)

I love the remaining footrests on the fork for downhill coasting. 

This bike originally had a fixie hub in the rear.


----------



## walter branche (Dec 31, 2011)

*are you selling the old bike??*

please let me know if you are selling the old bike ??  walter branche  407 656 9840   wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 31, 2011)

Ahhhhhh steel wool elbow grease your favorite beverage...good tunes...more steel wool and a lil more elbow grease.....awe hell who are we kidding get your favorite booze and throw in knee grease too and then maybe ...just kidding sorta...lol nice find


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2011)

That's gotta be pretty close to 1890, it has the extra wide chain. cool!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 31, 2011)

Whats the story on this gem? Where did it come from and how did you get it...its way cool.


----------



## Backpedaler (Jan 1, 2012)

I got this from a guy who has a garage full of old stuff. hint . . .  pickers. everything moves on it but most of the bolts are rusted tight. i'm evaporusting the chain "masterlink" to get it off. even most of the chain is free. it's a dainty thing though.


----------



## Backpedaler (Jan 4, 2012)

*Could it be one of these?*

i found a picture that appears like this old bicycle - also, it has this chain. is this a common chain back then or specific to Irwell ? bicycles?


i'm getting it apart piece by piece - god bless EVAPORUST!


----------



## sam (Jan 4, 2012)

If you take that BB apart to regrease ---plese post pics!


----------



## Backpedaler (Jan 6, 2012)

sam said:


> If you take that BB apart to regrease ---plese post pics!




hopefully next week. got pedals off working on chain ring and crank arms.


----------



## Backpedaler (Jan 11, 2012)

sam said:


> If you take that BB apart to regrease ---plese post pics!




Evaporust wins again!


----------

